# Certificate of converting to Islam



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi,

Can you please tell me where one can go to get the certificate of conversion to Islam? anyone who knows the process which does not involve going to lessons but can get the certificate of converting to submit into the courts?

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

Go to nearest islamic center in Dubai and ask one of the authorized person in the center to guide you the proper way in converting to Islam. In order for a person to become a Muslim, a person must recite this testimony willingly and sincerely


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why would you need a certificate to convert? There's actually a place that provides such a thing?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Funny enough, some people do need something like this, though not necessarily a "certificate".

Imagine you are white, born and raised in London, you convert to islam and wish to undertake haj. Your ethnicity would hardly fit the bill of the stereotypical muslim (I know there is really no such thing, but humour me) for obtaining a visa for KSA.

This is where a letter from the imman of the mosque would be required to prove your faith to gain the visa. So, sort of a certificate, but not quite.


----------

